# Mira Finished her NA and NAJ titles



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish Maine could be closer to California so we could come out and train with you, and learn and learn and learn. You do such an incredible job with your goldens ; I'd love to witness first hand how you work your magic.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I wish Maine could be closer to California so we could come out and train with you, and learn and learn and learn. You do such an incredible job with your goldens ; I'd love to witness first hand how you work your magic.


Well if you are ever on vacation  always looking for people to train with!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to you and Mira! It looks like all the hard work paid off. Hope Sammy recovers quickly and is back in the ring.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Mira! And you'll get 'em next time Barley. Get well Sammy. Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Well hey! haha this is a great brag!!!! =] Congratulations! I really like how you train and Mira is always looking for more! I like the use of play in your training! =] So congrats again....

(looks like I'll have to get off my butt and train my dog...haha. and get to a show!)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

*Video!*

Thanks!!!

Here is the video from Mira's title runs. GOOOO Mira! Did I mention I was proud of her???!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool video!!! Did you guys place at all?? Mira and you are a great team!!!! =] And the courses didn't look too hard...very straight forward, like you said!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hope Sammy recovers quickly and is back in the ring.


Thank you, I appreciate that!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Cool video!!! Did you guys place at all?? Mira and you are a great team!!!! =] And the courses didn't look too hard...very straight forward, like you said!


Thank you!

I will see if I can scan and post the course maps... I think I saved one... The jumpers course started out tight but was a nice wide open finish, very straight forward. The standard course presented a lot more difficulties than you see on the video. Coming out of the tunnel (# 3) if you go on the dogs right you had a good push out to the double. I chose to stay on her left, but then you are left with a rear cross on the weave poles. Something Mira does well. (Even though I got a bit ahead calling her off that darn dogwalk!) There are also two tunnel entry discriminations depending on how you handle it... If you do not have a 2o2o or you need to babysit the teeter you need to rear cross leaving both tunnel entries open... Things like that. They were very fun courses though!

We placed 2nd in jumpers and 1st in standard.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay cool! That would be great!!! =]

And yeah I guess you're right...every course has it's difficulties! And like on the standard run I think coming off the weaves you had a hard turn to get to the next jump. 

But awesome job overall!!! =] Whooot!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

That's awesome! She looked very, very nice in the video!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hey that's just awesome! congratulations!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

She's doing so great!!! You must be so proud of the baby girl! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What a great job for the 2 of you. Nice hold on those contacts..good luck today.
Congrats on your titles.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! We did good today, Mira picked up another leg in Open Std, but knocked two bars in jumpers. It was a very fun course though! Barley got a Q in Ex Std too. We are all pretty tired now! Time to take a nap!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Good job this weekend! Sounds like fun and gets me even more excited for the trial we're going to at the end of the month!!! =] Yahoo to you...you all deserve that nap!


----------

